# Simplemente Miraflores



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Entre el Parque Kennedy Y Central*

*La Municipalidad*

















*Medalla Milagrosa*








*El parque*


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Ripley*

















*Y el gato del parque...*


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Gracias, definitivamente el parque Kennedy uno de los mas emblematicos de Miraflores, y el punto de partida de cualquier caminata en el distrito.
Siga la Donofrio's ahi? escuche que se mudaron del lugar.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

si sigue, no creo q cierren.. ojala


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos, siempre tan fotogénica esta zona.

Hasta donde sé, la heladería El Parque (D'Onofrio) sigue ahí, en la esquina de las calles Lima (continuación del Pj. Los Pinos) y Diez Canseco.


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

Buenas fotos, siempre el Parque Central de Miraflores poniendo el toque simpatico.
PD: La iglesia se llama de la Virgen Milagrosa...(La Medalla Milagrosa queda en la Av. Pezet, San Isidro) Saludos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ese parque es uno de los mas acogedores y bonitos de la ciudad en general. Me encanta. Ademas, es un punto de reus forísticas a las que acudí en varias ocasiones.... Chevere el thread loco...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Grax por los comentarios


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Av. Larco*



































*hacia larco - mar*


























*Llege jojo*


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Bonus*

*Benavides*








*Paralela a Av.larco*


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Larco sigue bien, pero Benavides esta demas. Deben hacer algo para recuperar esa avenida.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bien con el recorrido Tavo... me gusto la 1era foto de la 2da tanda.... kay:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWWWWWW COOLLLL ESTE THREDAD


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Se ve que fue buena la idea del alcalde Masias de prohibir las combis por alli.....:lol:
Se ve mas ordenado...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De noche la iglesia del Parque Kennedy luce muy bien.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos!


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> *Bonus*
> 
> *Benavides*


Que buena toma, se le nota buena cara, se muestra coqueta e invita a apreciarla y admirarla, a simple vista se ve muy bien, me ha encantado, muy linda Miraflores.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bonita es la avenida Larco.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

gracias a todos por los comentarios 

benavides no la veo mal por ningun lado... al menos en la zona miraflores-surco


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Larco Mar*

*Llegando*


























*Larco Mar*

















Vacio!! fui muy temprano, estaba aburrido jaja








*Marriot*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

jaja....las avenidas de miraflores son buenas...es mas, el distrito en si....pero si hay problemas....por ejemplo...las avenidas..estan mas parchadas que manda'o a hacer!!!

Deverian preocuparse por eso...y exigir a las empresas a q hagan las cosas con mas equidad...por q le quita la estetica...y eso es algo desagradable...para ciudad tan moderna!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La Municipalidad y la iglesia de la Medalla Milagrosa son tan bonitas!!!!!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonitas fotos Tacall


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

grax por los comentarios.. el thread no tuvo mucha acogida.. total, bueno la última parte que es más un bonus, aqui acaba 

*Bonus*

*Costa Verde*

Miraflores








San Isidro


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

La zona de Larcomar dedicada a la venta de prendas de vestir y otros artículos, anteriormente denominada 'Fashion Mall', siempre está vacía. Eso no sólo se da en la mañana.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

buen paseito te diste Tavo..... que no me digas que vas a matar el aburrimiento a un c.c.... :lol::lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:

estaba aburrido y estaba muy cerca x eso tome las fotos jajaja XD

q lugar más fotogenico, de larco a larco mar


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

>


Yo también me sumo a la crítica de los colores de nuestra ciudad, por ejemplo al color del mar deberían hacer algo para cambiarlo, debería tener una tonalidad más sobria que haga juego con la ribera limeña.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

DoctorZero said:


> La zona de Larcomar dedicada a la venta de prendas de vestir y otros artículos, anteriormente denominada 'Fashion Mall', siempre está vacía. Eso no sólo se da en la mañana.


Bueno, considerando que hasta fácil El Rey de Gamarra tiene un mejor diseño de tiendas...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

tacall said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> *estaba aburrido y estaba muy cerca x eso tome las fotos* jajaja XD
> 
> q lugar más fotogenico, de larco a larco mar


me imagino... ^^


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Buenas tomas


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me da tanta nostalgia ver ese cielo azul, incomprensible para mi que he regresado a Lima siempre en invierno... quería ir antes de que termine el verano pero va a ser bien complicado...

En todo caso Tacall me han fascinado las fotos, sobre todo porque le has tomado al hostal donde siempre llego porque la dueña es muy amiga mia.

Larco siempre tiene algo que ofrecer... es una calle con tanta vida que hasta una se olvida de todo para sumergirse en su movimiento y calidés.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Buen paseo y fotos Tavo, le tomaste fotos a mi unica zona favorita de Lima.. el aire fresco marino de esa zona es de lo mejor


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

El sábado estuve de paseo por el centro de MIraflores, Larco y Larcomar. Fue simplemente fantástico!!!!!! Y lo que más me llamó la atención fue ver muchos gatos fuera de la iglesia, de la cual salían unos radiantes y felices recién casados. Y bueno, qué puedo decir de Larcomar, sólo que es precioso, el paisaje nocturno del mar, impresionante, y sus librerías,,,,mejor no opino de ellas.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

si.. lo más peculiar que vi fue que en el parque y alrededor de la iglesia es que hay 2 gatos callejeros.. nunca vi eso... 

Grax por los comments.. a decir verdad tamb es mi zona preferida.. cerca al mar, densidad, comercio, hoteles, baja contaminación y una buena zona para vivir


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ solo viste 2 gatos?.. hay más! he visto más de 5 alrededor de la iglesia hacia el jr. lima jeje (y hay más)
lindas fotos  saludos!


----------



## Lima2020 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^^^êl hotel junto a Larcomar es el Marriott como lo dice en la cabecera del edificio no Sheraton.


----------

